# Smoked Trout ?



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

So I went to sportsmans and bought the high mountain http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...ail/Spices-Rubs-and-Mixes/prod72171/cat100469
anyhow am I supposed to smoke the fish until it is dry with the same consistency as jerky or should it still be really moist?

I have smoked it for almost 8 hours now and then I baked it till it reached 180 degrees... Any suggestions on how smoked trout should be?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Whoa! That's way way too much smoke. I cure my fish for 24 hours with my homebrew cure. 

I smoke my trout and salmon as long as I possibly cam until my fish gets to 145 degrees. 

If I'm really trying and watching my heat, that means I get about 2.5 hours of smoke in the fish. If I'm not paying attention or running multiple loads of fish, I shoot for about an hour in the smoker. 

I like moist fish so 145 is where I stop. Any more than that and it gets too dry to even eat.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There's a ton of info on smoking fish on the UWN. I recommend using the search engine; type in "smoke" "smoking" fish".

Here's some good ones:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/14771-smoked-fish-die-brine-recipe.html
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/36666-smoked-salmon.html
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/19164-smoked-fish-kitchen-oven.html
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/14566-smoked-trout.html


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

The one that goob has there the first one. I do that one very often and it's good. I marinate it for at least 24 hours but often I will do 48 as well then it only smokes for about two hours is all as soon as I can peel the skin off with ease it's done. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

Lots of receipts out on the web, lots of home ones that turn out well also. I have done many fish with very little prep work, season it with what ever I usually put salt and pepper, choose what ever wood you want I like oak or Mesquite (soak your wood in water for an hr) put the fish, skin side down and 2-2.5hr later its done some fish will go quicker or longer depending on the thickness but as long as its flaky its done.


----------

